# Blow up Haunted House



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a couple of photos from frightfest this last weekend.
Fisrt is the Haunted House we bring out every year.








The second was my costume that I walked around in, the baby even kissed me by the end of the night








Here's a link to the rest of the photos, see if you can find me out of costume?
LINK


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

still looking at the rest of your photos..lol and I am having a hard time picking you out.

but I am in love with the Lost Souls Hearse. This is too beautiful. I want one.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics, FE! Is that you on the phone on the first page? What did the haunted house inflatable look like on the inside?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll let you all keep guessing....
The lost souls hearse belongs to our own "bodybags"!

As far as the Blow up Haunt, it's a maze on the inside.
Pretty cool, we've had it for 4 or 5 yrs. now.
always a hit around Halloween time, everyone wants to go thru it.
In fact, we have more people got thru this then the real Haunt.
Believe that?


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

that is one sweet hearse. BB I want to know who designed and painted it. 

the blow up haunt looks fun..I can believe that the younger set would probably be more willing to go thru that than a "real haunted house" lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hella said:


> that is one sweet hearse. BB I want to know who designed and painted it.
> 
> the blow up haunt looks fun..I can believe that the younger set would probably be more willing to go thru that than a "real haunted house" lol


You'll have to ask BodyBags that one?
And the Haunt, well, I don't get TOT's like everyone else. Mostly teens and adults. We havn't given out candy in 3 -4 yrs and are open 6-7 nights in Oct.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

okay can you narrow it down a bit here...are you in a large group shot, a photo with one or two others, or all by yourself..lol

though the pic we have for reference is doing me absolutly NO good..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just try to put a wig and bowa on everyone you think I might be lol


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

this is a really bad game of where's waldo..lol

are you wearing a hat in the photo?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a link
BodyBaggs made the news in Hell MI yesterday.
He's the crazy man in stilts jumping around and in latex.
http://www.wtol.com/global/video/po...l.com/Global/story.asp?s=4998155&rnd=51858879


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not hats Hella Honey


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hehehe will Hella ever guess the right picture??? Stay tuned....
Sorry Hella. FE posted this on the other forum too.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

are you bald?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nope, not bald, why you asking?


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Where's FE ?? I cant see you through your costume how about another hint its driving me nuts now! Just when I think I may have found you I cant make up my mind. Looks like everyone had a blast at the event.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It was a blast, always is!

No costume this year, didn't have time


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

*Is this FE?*










Clues says the height fits, the fact it's at the start and he's putting something together, has no hat, is alone in pic, well, except for the head and hand. Maybe????


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Are you cooking the hamburgers...


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Just had to say: Love the hearse!!!! Gorgeous dahling, gorgeous!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Michigal said:


> Clues says the height fits, the fact it's at the start and he's putting something together, has no hat, is alone in pic, well, except for the head and hand. Maybe????


Not me, this is Dave Doxey aka Thrstin Howl IV


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hella said:


> Are you cooking the hamburgers...


Doing burgers is Dennis.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about this one.










Or this one


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You got me DT, I'm the fat guy on the phone.
I'm in the costume in the second picture gettin' a little man love


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Jeff, Grapegrl picked you out the other day then.

but it's good to finally know which one is you..lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You got me DT, I'm the fat guy on the phone.
> I'm in the costume in the second picture gettin' a little man love


What do I win? Some Cheese!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Chessy Poofs!
Your fa vo rites!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No like em chessy puffs. They stain my hands. I need block O cheese brick.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Great, DT! If it isn't enough we have to live in a Haunt, we now have to worry about you blocking the toilets! Don't get him a block of cheese, Jeff. Send the boy something to keep 'em regular. Prunes, mayhap?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Nooo. I want em Cheese. No swiss cheese. Mild cheeder will do. But I want a big Brick O cheese. Don't listen to Sinister. I proimse I won't block any toilets at Ironstock.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Drink it all up. He put the lime in the co co nut, he drink it all up....

If you did plug one, it would be posted all over the internet, you would be either embarassed or proud!


----------

